# Possible crimes by odd behavior



## Dluuni (Feb 12, 2019)

For a subplot, it would be good to catch some minor characters in criminal activity. They have a small, small town building that they run a business out of. The building has a basement, currently containing some storage and open space. It has limited living space upstairs. The setting is contemporary (summer 2017) and realistic. 

A viewpoint character is allowed to use the basement for purpose of getting the storage out (its their stuff from before the building sale, and the contract requires it), but they are adamantly not allowed access to the building at night.

Trying to think what they might be up to in secret. 

Bonus points if they can be caught by a suspicious main character being stealthy and sneaking around the building, since I had to set that up for completely different reasons.

Suggestions?


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 12, 2019)

Your crooks are gonna have to be incredibly stupid to try and set up any criminal enterprise in an area that someone has a right to enter.

Things like a pot growing operation, a meth lab, or even fencing stolen goods is just not something easily set up and taken down.

However...

If it were simply an access point, then the fact there's other people's stuff in that space becomes a benefit.

Is there any chance that there's an adjoining basement that can be accessed from there? One that's no longer accessible from street-level anymore, for some reason?

Then the crooks could use that space for whatever, passing through their own basement to get to it, during the hours it would be safe to do so..

And if a door were not properly secured, the MC might notice and investigate, leading to all sorts of interesting difficulties for the criminals.

But as far as using the basement its self, with someone else's stuff in it... I can't think of anything, or any good way.



G.D.


----------

